# Dodson Braun's Table Sauce Bottle



## b_ferguso (Jun 23, 2013)

New to this so please excuse any missing detail; and I'll reply back with additional info or pictures if needed.  I'm sending 3 pictures initially

 This Dodson Braun's Table Sauce (raised lettering) bottle is 8" tall, light green bottle.  I dates it pre 1900's, as the mold marks are on the bottle side except for the lip.  There is a small chip on the outside of the lip, shown in one of the pictures.  The glass contains some bubbles and scaring but is very smooth on the outside.

 Would someone be able to give me a history, accurate timeframe, and estimate of value?  

 Thank you so much.  Great website.


----------



## b_ferguso (Jun 23, 2013)

Picture 2 of lip showing chip.


----------



## b_ferguso (Jun 23, 2013)

Picture 3 showing bottom.


----------



## MichaelFla (Jun 23, 2013)

This is what is listed in Betty Zumwalt's book (Ketchup Pickles Sauces, 1980): 

 "The Partnership of Dodson-Hils Manufacturing Co. filed for their first trademark in September 1892 for a tomato catsup. Their primary business was vinegar manufactured at 732 S. 3rd  until 1898, when John Dodson changed partners. Dodson and Braun continued operations though 1914 expanding their line of products. In February of 1898 a trademark was issued for relish and tobasco sauce, in May one for mustard and horseradish and in June of 1902 one for food and relishes. All of these different products would lead one to think there would have been many different kinds of bottles but apparently not all were embossed with the company name."


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello B,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages & thanks for the well done views of your sauce bottle. It's roughly TOC. Unfortunately the sauce bottles do not command much at the sales table, so somewhere in the $5-$10 range is likely.

 "DODSON-BRAUN MANUFACTURING CO. 

 Bell Main 1288. Kinloch D337. 

 No other country in the world consumes such immense quan- 
 tities of pickles, catsups, sauces and all other kinds of table 
 condiments as the United States. This fact is based upon our 
 climate, which requires the extensive use of just such articles of 
 food for the human system, aside from their palatable properties, 
 about which there can be no doubt. It is, therefore, but 
 natural that the manufacture of these articles forms one of the 
 greatest industries in the country. The Dodson-Braun Man- 
 ufacturing Company in St. Louis stands in the front rank 
 in this industrial branch and its products are not only sold to 
 all parts of our own country, but also largely exported to Cen- 
 tral and South America, Cuba, the Philippine Islands, to En- 
 gland, Denmark, Germany, and other European countries. The 
 output comprises pickles, kraut, catsup, mustards, sauces, olives, 
 preserves, jellies, jams, baking powder, flavoring extracts, spices, 
 honey, salad dressing, lemonade syrups, fruit butters, fruit 
 juices, fruit syrups, syrups for soda fountains, etc., and a supe- 
 rior brand of vinegar, which latter is made in a separate factory 
 on Sixth and Gratiot streets, close to the new four-story ware- 
 house of the company. The principal factory building on the 
 northeast corner of Third and Cedar streets covers over half a 
 block and contains the offices, sales-rooms and the various man- 
 ufacturing departments, all of which are equipped with the most 
 approved machinery and all modern improvements. The tracks 
 of the elevated railroad are in direct connection with the building, 
 thereby securing unsurpassed facilities for the receiving of the 
 raw material and the shipping of the ready product. All articles 
 placed on the market by the Dodson-Braun Manufacturing Co. 
 have an enviable reputation for purity, wholesomeness and excel- 
 lent taste, the greatest care being taken in their preparation. 
 These facts are confirmed by the trade as well as by the consumers, 
 and it is no wonder that the output is constantly increasing. The 
 number of hands employed varies between 200 and 500, in accord- 
 ance with the seasons. The business was established in 1882, 
 as the Dodson-Hills Manufacturing Co., but was reorganized and 
 incorporated in 1897 under the present name, and with a greatly 
 enlarged capital, by John W. Dodson, Adolph Braun, C. Mar- 
 quard Forster, C. August Forster, and Mrs. Mary Forster (the 
 last two since deceased). Mr. John W. Dodson, the President 
 of the company, and Mr. Adolph Braun, its Secretary and Treas- 
 urer, devote all their time and attention to the management and 
 personal supervision of this vast establishment and are assisted 
 by the most competent and experienced men in the different de- 
 partments. The firm has won an unrivalled name for the high 
 quality of all its articles, the reliability and liberal policy and the 
 strictness which signify all its transactions and which have 
 earned such a remarkable and well-deserved success. " From Industrial & Professional St. Louis.




From.​


----------



## b_ferguso (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you both for your replies.  Now I know what I have, and will see what other bottle 'treasurers' I can uncover!


----------

